# Fruitables



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

I ordered 3 bags from chewy and they just came today and Yoshie loved them all. I bought Pumpkin & Apple, Pumpkin & Blueberry, Pumpkin & Banana. I am glad he likes them cuz he is so fuzzy


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I just bought the same ones at Petco this morning and she loves them too.*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I got the apple bacon and Riley loves them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Those are next*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Me too Just Dont Know What To Try-Ill Start Out With Some Of The Above and See how it Goes. Nickee*


----------



## sharday (Dec 29, 2012)

I got lexi some they smell so good yummy


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

they smell yummy and look like lil cookies. i gave Yoshie 1 of the pumpkin & blueberry to see if he'd eat it, he took it, brought it in the living room and ate it and came back to me with this look like "that's all i get" lol so i gave him 1 each of the other 2


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

They smell amazing. I'm tempted to try one myself. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia loves them, but I'm going to break them in half from now on. She gagged and choked last night on a whole one, so I think half will be fine. Scared me!*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*For some reason this morning she isn't eating them....I gave her half and she dropped it and looked at me like "uhuh"....I will keep trying. She ate a huge breakfast...so maybe she's just full.*


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> I'm tempted to try one myself. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL to funny


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Mia loves them, but I'm going to break them in half from now on. She gagged and choked last night on a whole one, so I think half will be fine. Scared me!*


Sorry to hear she gagged and choked, maybe half will be better.



nwyant1946 said:


> *For some reason this morning she isn't eating them....I gave her half and she dropped it and looked at me like "uhuh"....I will keep trying. She ate a huge breakfast...so maybe she's just full.*


Either she was full or was like "mama where's the other half did you eat it" lol


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I halved them. It seems to be plenty for a reward.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Ari is absolutely crazy over the apple bacon!!! He was almost doing back flips for another...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Maybe I will try the apple bacon...she loves her Merrick's dry food with the lamb, brown rice and apple. But, I put the two treats into different jars and now I don't know which is which and she definitely won't eat one, and the other she'll eat only because she figured out that's all she's getting..but she isn't nuts about it like I though in the beginning...darn!!!!*

*She really like the mini milkbones, but I found out that those are horrible for her, so they are in the city dump somewhere...*

*I'm buying Cheerios...LOL:blink:*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I was going to ask if anyone had tried one yet. I get the boys Grandma Lucy's cookies and they are human grade and taste like people cookies  once in a while I will have a bite when I'm giving them out. There are now our favorite treats


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I went and bought Cheerios and she likes them....*


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I bought Oakley the Pumpkin and Apple and he really likes them. I break them into smaller pieces. I'm going to try Cheerios next.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought the pumpkin and blueberry ones the other day and I can't tell if she really likes them or not. After I gave her one for going pee outside she kept looking at me like she wanted something else. I'm trying to slowly wean her off of milkbones.

I'll have to try the apple ones because I bought Nutro natural crunchy apple treats and she went crazy for them.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I bought the pumpkin mango and Bella loves them! Can't wait to try the others!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

My mother gave Sophie the Pumpkin and Apple and also the Pumpkin and Cranberry, but at the time Sophie was only 12 weeks old and just didn't have enough teeth to chew at it, so I let her try one today. She LOVED it. I just saw her snooping in the pantry looking for her other one and drug the bag out of the pantry and tried to get the cookie out of the bag. So I'm guessing I'll be buying more of these soon. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I bought the apple bacon the other day, and Mia loves them. She won't touch the other flavors though. So we alternate between the apple bacon fruitables and cheerios and she's a happy camper.*


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Would definitely add this to the list of treats to try for Teddy! Can I find these at petsmart /petco? Or will I have to order from Amazon?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

OhDORA said:


> Would definitely add this to the list of treats to try for Teddy! Can I find these at petsmart /petco? Or will I have to order from Amazon?


I just bought some at petsmart for about $5 which is the cheapest I saw, online they were $7+ for a bag


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

